# ~~Josie's 2014 foaling thread~~ * Update 4-12-14 * Baby is Here *



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Josie is due April 6, 2014! She is 190 days in foal TODAY! I just recently felt the little foal moving, which is really neat! She isn't showing much, but didn't really look bred her last pregnancy until the last couple months.

A little bit about Josie! She is a buckle winner/money earner in extreme cowboy challenges, has sorted, cow caught, been ridden extensively on trail, swam in a lake, jumped, done a couple tricks, taught kiddos to ride, and most recently, won a couple events at a play day!! My horse, a speed pony? BLAH! Haha, I had a lot of fun when Josie found her inner thoroughbred! She is an incredible mare and will dumb down to the level of her rider, so kiddos are safe on her too! She will be my kid's horse when she is older for sure 

Her pedigree:
Smart Queen Lena Quarter Horse

Hydrive Cat (NCHA Hall of fame, 400k+LTE, 800k+Produce earnings) pedigree:
Hydrive Cat Quarter Horse


The color options:

*Offspring Color Probability* 

25.00% - ​*Palomino *25.00% - ​*Chestnut *21.88% - ​*Buckskin *21.88% - ​*Bay *3.13% - ​*Smoky Black *3.13% - ​*Black *
This is going to be one heck of an athletic foal! I'm not sure if I'll be keeping the foal or selling it at this point since I switched stallions, we shall see how nice he/she is first! I'm getting more and more excited the closer we get to the due date! The chestnut is the stallion, buckskin is the mare! The pic of her tied to the trailer was taken in March, the other was a couple weeks ago after we swam in the tank!


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

An updated pic of Josie  It is sooooo wet in Central, TX everything in the pasture is like mush, especially the horses' pens. =/ Included Josie with her ugly face on. She is just plain hateful when she hasn't had time to get used to new horses. These babies have been on the place for a good 2 months, but they aren't penned with her, so she doesn't like them very much when they try and crowd her personal bubble!


----------



## BellaMFT (Nov 15, 2011)

Can't wait. She has really beautiful foals.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Can't wait to see a baby!


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

Both stud and mare are gorgeous . I can't wait for the baby.


----------



## Penny4YourThoughts (Nov 10, 2013)

I can't wait to see that gorgeous foal! Both are beautiful!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

yaaaay a buckskin mare...dancing around....oh yeah oh yeah...can't wait...
Am betting you'll have a buckskin colt, just like mine ;-)


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

I have to sub this! Josie is such a beautiful mare and that is a nice stud, you're going to a heck of a foal! I'm going to agree with Merlot, I'm betting that she's going to have a buckskin colt


----------



## NorthernHorse (Jan 11, 2013)

Wow beautiful mare, and stunning stallion... very nice choice 
Since everyone is guessing colors I'm gonna guess she has a pretty refined Chestnut Filly.... and then once shes weaned she can come live with me XD


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks guys! I'm getting excited now that we're over the hump! Here is Josie a couple days ago, the pics are slightly disproportionate, but whatevs  She is being a good girl, although I haven't been able to ride her much with all this wet weather. I was feeding alfalfa, but it is sooooo hard to feed the large bales where she is at, so Im going back to a round bale of coastal when my hay guy bales tomorrow! She is being super sweet to me and super bratty to the other horses, lol. I can't WAIT to have a sweet foal nose to kiss! And NorthernHorse, ANYTHING but a chesty, lol. They are my least favorite colored horse, although Im sure ill love it regardless! I would love, love, LOVE a buckskin, so y'all send bucky vibes my way when you have a chance! <3


----------



## NorthernHorse (Jan 11, 2013)

LOL.... well I have bad luck, and I never guess anything right.... but I stand by my guess, of course im a bit biased I love me some chestnuts...


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Beautiful mare and stud. She's "due" one day after my mare, so we'll have to have a race . Do you know if she is typically overdue or early?


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

She has only had one other pregnancy, which went all the way to either 353 or 355 days I believe. It drove me crazy!!! Really hoping since she is no longer a maiden that she doesn't keep us waiting that long this time, lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Went out to the place today and got to see Josie! I let her out of the round pen so she could enjoy some time out and she immediately rocketed all over with the owner's two paint horses, lol. I went about and watered, etc, then came back out and made up her feed in my car. She was on the other side of the house in that pasture with the two horses. I whistled and called her to come and she hauled BUTT to the barn, then turned around, saw me, and hauled butt to where I was standing! It was sooooo cute, mainly because she didn't know I had any feed until she turned and saw me, lol. I only got to take a couple pics before my phone up and decides to die on me in my time of need! (I love taking pics of my horse!) Josie ballooned out a bit having her belly constantly full on the coastal that was just baled the other day. She is IN LOVE 

URL=http://s93.photobucket.com/user/valleychick2121/media/Josie%20from%20colt%20to%20current/850BE140-466B-4A07-8977-CC59F6B90275_zpsbrkxlpav.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Josie is 220 days in foal today! She got her shoes reset Monday and was just excellent! It's sooooo awesome to be able to just drop the lead and have her stay there and get worked on amidst the chaos that was going down while the farrier was there. We had 4 other horses galloping around acting like fools and she just stood there, as patient as can be, while the horses literally raced around the truck and the guy's setup . :/ they finally calmed down, lol. She has been such a good girl lately and very into her feed  






_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Josie looks wonderful! She is definitely carrying different then her did last time! She will be a blimp by the end I think... ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

I definitely see a baby bump in the makings in that last picture! She is such a pretty little mare.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank you guys! I think the main different is perhaps that she isn't in a pasture like she was before and is also not getting worked as often! I think we've only ridden probably 10 times in the last 4 months =/ I think she'll be moving to a bigger place where she'll have a little 3 acre pasture to chill in 24 hours a day, but that is pending until the beginning of the year! Its sooooo cold in Texas right now, idk how people deal with snow and sub zero temps, lol. I didn't blanket the horses Wednesday because it was so hot, came back Thursday and it was freezing! Sheesh! Josie was sooooooo waiting to be blanketed, she didn't even want to go run around during her turnout, just followed me around til I brushed/blanketed her and put her up to feed. Even spoiled rotten I still love her a lotta bit


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Isn't it funny how you get acclimatized in different climates? When the temperature starts to drop here in the fall to a few degrees below zero, it feels so cold. Right now, it is -42C with the wind. If it went up to just a few degrees under 0, I'd probably wear shorts. 

Josie is looking really good. I hope everything goes well for you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Sorry for the double post, my phone was being ridiculous, I wanted to add that I love her dapples. Such a pretty mare.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

I just live north of you, in Oklahoma. Its sooooo cold up here too. Lots of snow. T.T


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank you Glynnis!! I'm about to go find your post so I can keep tabs on my "contender" in the race to foaling! I would die if I lived where you are! That is WAY too cold!!!! Ladybug , we got all the icky ice and nasty wind but no snow! Disappointing, to say the least!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Glynnis, that just made me shudder. I've never experienced colder than about 10* (F) ever (vacation) and 30* (home) on a regular basis. Our coldest winter days are 40s-50s.. Today here was 78*, perfect beach weather. 

Josie definitely is starting to get a little baby bump  I love her dapples!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Yes, luckily Lilly has about 3+" of winter wool. She barely feels it I'm sure. I haven't started a foaling thread for her yet, but plan to in the New Year. My December is jam packed and I won't have much of a chance to see her til then. She has so much fur, you don't really notice subtle changes right now anyway. I have posted some pictures in "who's planning a 2014 foal" though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Soooooo, Josie and I had a bit of a scare yesterday! I turned her out with the others as usual and they were running around. Its super muddy out there and I haven't thought anything of it until yesterday! 

Fancy, the bay mare who lives with Josie in her round pen, almost collided with her and to avoid it, Josie put on the breaks and her hind end went out from under her! I saw the whole thing, she was hyperextended and was sitting like a dog with her hind legs straight out in front of her. She had a bit of trouble getting up as well. 

Afterwards, her lower right side of her belly started twitching/jerking and scared the bejesus out of me! I couldn't get a hold of a vet for an hour and a half and when I finally did, I was told not to worry because if she is going to abort, there isn't anything anyone can do about it, but he didn't think she was going to. 

Finally got a hold of my awesome vet this afternoon and he said it sounded like a nerve being pinched that resolved itself. WHEW! She is now only going to get some hand walking or something in muddy weather! 

She was absolutely fine and loving her feed and blanket today, no discharge, normal behavior, so I think we're good, although Im still watching her! The pics are from yesterday! She is sooooo much bigger at 228 days than she was last year, lol, probably because she is no longer fit! We did ride in the Christmas parade on the 7th, it was fun! No spazzy moments like she had last year with the lights being waved in her face


----------



## Wolfetrap (Jan 7, 2013)

I love this thread!!! Your mare and the stud are gorgeous!!!!! I can't wait to see the little one!!!!! Keep those pics coming!!!
PS I'm so glad she's ok!!!!!!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank you Wolfetrap! Im glad everything is ok as well, lol. It was scary!!!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

New Josie pics! 238 days in foal! Getting soooo close to the last trimester! I'm out of town and my roommate is taking care of my baby girl for now. These were all the pics I got, lol. She definitely isn't as horsey as I am! Josie is doing well and really popping!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Just got back from out of town and went to see my girl! She is doing great! I lunged her a bit messing with the functions on my camera, then rode her bareback for a bit, she was great! She wasn't too thrilled to stand still for me to take some pics, lol. I constantly had to ask her to lift her head for me to get a semi-level shot xD 

I just saw the 4 year old standings for Josie's Babby daddy and thought I'd post it as well! Sure hope she is cooking up a champion!!!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Josie's looking so good! I'm super jealous of your lack of snow right now, although we're going through a bit of a warm spell right now, so I can't complain too much. Sire is a beauty. I just noticed at the bottom left, it has sire, dam and 2nd dam. I've never heard of a 2nd dam, what does that mean? Forgive me if that is a dumb question!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank you Glynnis! I think the 2nd dam simply refers to the first dam's mother. Shows a strong maternal line that people look for. I would take frozen ground over what we're dealing with as of right now. Mud, mud, MUD! It's horribly sloppy out there and makes for more work for my poor mare to get around :/ not too happy about that!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Subbing!


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Josie has the prettiest head!


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

subbing


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank you dark pony! She looks great from the side, but I take some horrible disproportionate pics sometimes, especially if she is looking towards the camera, lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

262 days in foal! Josie has entered the impossible stance period, lol. She looks wonky about 90% of the time and stands in all kinds of weird ways, lol. She is sooooo much heavier than she was at this stage during her last pregnancy! The difference between getting ridden and not, perhaps? She really "popped" the last couple weeks and her belly looks massive!! I'm not sure if it is because her ribs have sprung or her roommate steals all the feed because she is a slow eater, but she is looking a bit Ribby to me the last week or so. I just separated her so she'll be getting her full ration and supplements, so hopefully the ribbiness goes away. Anyways, no awesome pics, just a suddenly very Preggers mare 






_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

I cannot wait to see how this foaly matures!


----------



## pixelsandponies (Apr 6, 2013)

Your mare is gorgeous, and great choice on a stallion! I would lovvvee to breed my mare to a High Brow Cat son one day. 

Love the picture of Josie snoozin'


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank you guys! I can't hardly wait either, lol. Haha, I was teaching my bud how to teach a horse to lay down and Josie was begging for treats so I had her lay down  

P.S - I might have some exciting news to share with y'all in a few days!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

trainerunlimited said:


> Josie has entered the impossible stance period, lol. She looks wonky about 90% of the time and stands in all kinds of weird ways, lol.


Haha, my mare is the same. The other day she was standing with her hind legs like 3 ft apart. Super attractive. 

Josie's looking really good and I'm excited to see this foal. I'm also curious as to what your news might be...


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank you Glynnis! I'm worried about her slight ribbiness :/ hopefully she'll pick her weight back up quickly though, now that she is by herself. Can't share the news yet until it's official, lol. Can't wait to share it though if everything works out!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

All this stress we have about our horses' diets! I too stress about Lilly's diet, but for reasons opposite to yours. I often wonder if whenever I have children, if I will put this much thought into what they're eating!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Ikr? I'd rather have her a little tubby than a little thin. Blah! Just upped her feed a tiny bit and added her last 90 day supplements, so I think she'll be alright!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Oh for sure. Especially now that she's in the last trimester and soon she'll be lactating. Not obese, but just a little extra.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

*My surprise is here!*

Ok guys, here he is! I'll let the papers speak for themselves! He will be two in May and isn't enrolled to NRHA/NRBC, but I don't care! He just got off the trailer so is officially MINE! I cant wait to see what he can do!!!! I need some help giving him a barn name too! He is sweet, not mouthy (so far) and very hesitant about being around cranky horses, lol. 

Josie is doing awesome as well, lol. She is loving being by herself


----------



## JPBB (Jan 22, 2014)

Josie is beautiful! Can't wait to see the foal! I'm betting on a chestnut filly  

As for your new horse he is really pretty! He kinda comes off to me as Sargent or Samson


----------



## VLBUltraHot (Oct 26, 2013)

Josie looks great! 

Since your new boy is "Smart", you could name him Princeton (Prince) or Yale 

I don't know if you like/watch Duck Dynasty, but Si, Jep, Jace, or Willie would be cute names for a colt lol


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Josie is looking great. I'm jealous of all of you in warm climates whose horses' coats are all so shiny! And what a good looking new colt. Like someone else mentioned above, along the lines of smart, maybe Webster?


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Ty guys! It's been kinda somewhat warm during the day, but chilly at night where I'm at. Josie wears her blanket if it is below 60, so doesn't have much of a coat! The colt has a little bit more of a winter coat, although I'm going to start blanketing him too  I like Jace and Willie! Have to see how his personality here pretty quick! I thought he'd be small being reining bred and he is already taller than my mare! He is probably 14.1 or .2  pretty good for not turning two til may!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wolfetrap (Jan 7, 2013)

I LOVE THIS THREAD!!!!!!! what is your plan for the little?


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Ty! Little? Idk whatcha mean!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

little- baby....im guessing lol (or possibly the new guy?)

OHMYGOD! I forgot about your girl being preggers! so glad I found this before the babeh arrived lol


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Haha, she is! With an even better sire than the last foal! Im SUPER excited! As to what Ill do with the foal, IDK! It depends on what it is and what color it is, Im sorry to say, lol. Im really not in the market to keep if its a sorrel. Then again I just bought one that is a dang nice horse, so IDK! We'll see when I get to know the little thing


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Josie is 277 days in foal! She is STILL looking a bit ribby even with the supplements and extra grain sooooo I need advice!!! She hasn't lost any more weight and at a standstill, doesn't really look ribby, but you can definitely tell when she is in motion! 

On a more exciting front, when I turned the horses out, I worked with her in the round pen a couple minutes with laying her down and decided to hop on her bareback and bridle-less to go for a ride around the round pen! She'll walk, trot, lope, stop, and back with no problems BUT doesn't know the queue to turn around unless I really work at it, lol. It was FUN and we both enjoyed ourselves, I think  Josie always loves the bridle-less rides so she can do what she wants with her face!

Btw - her feet look TERRIBLE right now. They're overgrown. =/ She has shoes and I had an 8 week appointment to get them removed for her foal since I haven't been riding her anyways and the dang farrier cancelled and never called me back! Two weeks later, they're still looking AWFUL, BUT I just made an appointment for tomorrow morning, YAY!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

285 days in foal!

Things have been uneventful here other than the terrible weather :/. Josie hasn't been doing much of anything lately other than a bareback, bridleless ride last week. That was fun! Good stop, back, walk, trot, lope! Not so good at turning with the feet! I didn't have a rope around her neck either or that wouldn't have been a problem  She is such a good girl! She gets along with the Smart Spook colt as well! Yay! Only 2 months or so left!!!  The sire to this foal is now a 1 MILLION DOLLAR SIRE! I am SO excited about that!

Josie's foal was dancing around practicing big circles in her belly tonight  I got a video of it, but missed the huge, tumbling movements!!! I was too busy screaming for my bud to come over and feeling the foal move  Ill try to get the video posted for all to see!!!!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Holy belleh!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Boy, she is sure getting rotund! She looks great though!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Haha, she is definitely round now a days! It's such a difference from her last pregnancy! She's already wayyyyy surpassed the largest belly size she had when she was 11 months bred in 2012!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Oh she is too cute with that belly and those dapples!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

*294 days in foal!*

Josie is doing very well! We went for a ride yesterday and she had a blast!! Helped another friend's horse lope without bucking and she got to push a barrel around with her nose all over the arena . The foal is very active after mom gets some exercise, so I get to see her/him being crazy quite often! I'm in love with whatever it is already, although I know I shouldn't be! Josie STILL seems ribby when she trots around sometimes or sighs deeply, you'll see a flash of ribs. I cant get them to go away! I started her on weight builder along with her broodmare supplements and am in the process of switching her feed over to Omelene 400 (They don't carry 300 at my TSC). Hoping that helps and she wont be pulled down terribly! Once foalie gets here, I'm going to start her on a couple flakes of alfalfa as well!

Oh, oh, OH! We have a boobie change as of today! She has got some swelling in her right teat  I'll probably post boobie and VJJ pics from this point on, so beware!


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Josie's very pretty. I've always drooled over buckskins, especially with dapples!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Josie is at 308 days today! She has also been building a rather large bag the last week or so to the point that there has been a visible increase almost daily! 

She'll be moved into a stall in the barn closer to April! Im planning on NOT missing this foal, so pool testing strips and a baby monitor will be used, along with a tent, lol. 

Josie has been making significant progress both with her bag and with her muscles relaxing everywhere, which has me both worried and excited to finally be near the last 30 days. 

The first pic is from today! I didn't blanket last night because my weather app on my phone said it would rain, but would be in the high 50's! Needless to say, I had some VERY unhappy ponies when I went to feed :???:. The other pics are from the past 3 days! As you can see, she is really trying to make a bag! She had zilch last week and its probably halfway full in a week! What do yall think about that? Its got me a bit worried :/. 

I was working on my Smart Spook colt (Now dubbed Smartie - go figure :lol on standing still and braided his mane. Josie got a bit jealous and came over to stand next to us, waiting for her turn. I love my girl 
(p.s. - I also taught him to give kisses on command in about 5 minutes (A record breaker for me! Josie learned it in 10!))

We've gone on one other trail ride down the road in a halter with a couple more buds. I have to say I'm proud of how seasoned she is with as few rides as she has. She has around 200-210 rides on her since her first ride as a two year old! With that being said, she definitely has more than 700 hours on her already .


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Ah, my maiden mare's udder swelled up pretty big at first (around 300 days) but now it seems to have calmed down a bit and goes up and down daily. I think she's fine. Buckskin is one of my favorite colors and your mare is gorgeous.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh wow! Look at that bag!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank you, Jet! She took forever building a bag last time and is going on a completely different path this time :/. Idk what she is going to do! Hopefully she won't go late this year, lol!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

When did she foal last year? That's definitely a bag!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

She f
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Oops, lol. She foaled in 2012  it was too late to rebreed her so she had a year off!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

No at what day gestation lol


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh lol! She went to 353 I believe. Took me by surprise when she did foal, she had none of the normal signs! Although looking back, her teats were readily expressing fluid that night so I should have known something was up!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

New pics from tonight! Josie has swelling in front of her teats! =/. What do yall think? I'm definitely getting a bit worried =/ You can see it from a ways away as well! Ewww!


----------



## BellaMFT (Nov 15, 2011)

She looks like she's getting ready to have that baby.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Her tail head looks really softened.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

Subbing! She is so gorgeous!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

She's been that way for a while, CLa. The last couple weeks or so have really seen a difference in her hind end. She's lost all her butt it seems, lol. Thank you guys . I'm a little worried about all the progress she is making, I hope she quits at least for another 2 weeks or so!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Why are you worried? She is progressing quickly but nicely. She will be okay. And fillies are known for coming early... ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

Why are you worried? she's at day 310, so she could have a healthy foal at any point now.


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

The swelling in front is ok, go take a look at Oakley's thread, her swelling in front (the "milk veins") is huge now and goes all the way up to the center of her belly. Oakley is at day 323, but the milk veins started much earlier, so don't worry!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

I guess I shouldn't be so worried! I just don't want an early foal with the possibility of it being weak, etc! We are 10 days away from the safe zone! It really freaks me out because she is progressing so differently than last time! I really thought I'd be able to compare the two pregnancies and that is so not going to happen this time!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

BlueSpark said:


> Why are you worried? she's at day 310, so she could have a healthy foal at any point now.


From what I've read, 320 days and later is usually considered the time frame for a safe delivery and healthy foal, but I don't know what or if there is any deviation around that number. She only has a week and a half to that point. I think she'll hang on for a little while yet; I mean, she has to wait, because Lilly needs to win the race! ;-)


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Haha, Ikr? I know she isn't quite ready, but it's alarming at the rate that she is getting ready for this foal! I'm going to have a discussion with her and tell her to slow down a bit! She is getting ready so differently than last time!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Josie is 316 days in foal today! Her swelling has gone down substantially now that I'm lunging her on a daily basis. It also helped her out of her funk! I turned them out yesterday while we moved pens to a different place with GRASS :O. Josie was tearing it up out there, running willy nilly with the other 2. Glad to see her having fun! The bag pics are from the day before yesterday, then the smaller bag pic was from yesterday after exercise. I'm no longer as worried about her going too early!


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

She is so gorgeous! I cannot wait to see this little one.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

> From what I've read, 320 days and later is usually considered the time frame for a safe delivery and healthy foal


 What I understand is under 300 days is not likely to survive, 300-320 days are viable, but can be premature. 320 + is full term. Average is 340, longest gestation producing a live foal is 445 days:shock:


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Love her dapples! And that udder just looks painful. Even though it's gone down with exercise, I'll bet she can't wait for baby to be born and pressure to be taken off. I'm still thinking she's going to win this race. 

Thanks for the clarification BlueSpark. And 445 days?! That's insane. I had two friends whose mares went to 370 and 374 days last year and I thought that was ridiculous!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Yeah, I'm hoping she doesn't go super late like she did last time! She doesn't show any pain at all with her udder. No heat, etc, in it, thank god! It is pitting edema. I'm hoping with more turnout it'll go away. We will see what the vet says!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Well, its day 325! Officially less than 3 weeks until Josie's "due date." She has been growing in leaps and bounds and is looking a bit ribby again. :/ I am not happy with that AT ALL! I'm thinking its the hay quality, honestly. I've been using the same hay guy for YEARS and this season has been just terrible! His clientele has grown so large, he is running out of his own hay and buying crappy hay from other people. Not at all happy with the results! I literally had to pull a broken broomstick out of one especially bad bale. @[email protected] No luck finding another reputable hay source for coastal, so I'm thinking of switching to something else, like alfalfa. With that being said, I'm not so sure about switching her diet when she is this close to foaling, so I'll probably leave it alone until she has it. 

She is loving more time for turnout and I'm loving the barn! No more blanket now that she is inside. Her edema has been gone, but she is sure working on building that bag! She has also gotten just plain rotten, lol. I'll turn them out and they'll run around for about 10 minutes, then she wants in to eat . She isn't being very nice at all to the other horses, although I cant blame her! She's got to be a little uncomfortable now-a-days. She is also starting to lay down at night, hence the dirty coat in the pics. I sure hope she isnt so late this time! I am waiting until the milk is more easily expressed, hopefully in another week or so before I start testing it. Fun times!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I don't see any pictures :-(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh dang, I guess the pic didnt post for whatever reason! I'd started the post and didnt finish until about 12 hours later, so that could be why, lol. Josie is on day 328. I can't believe we're getting so close! Officially 14 days from her due date! She went pointy and loose in her back end when her udder got so swollen with edema, but has since leveled out and is looking great and progressing normally. 

I'm still not feeling awesome about her condition. She looks great from the side, but if you change the angle to a front view, she is definitely ribby. You can also easily feel the ribs. It started with just a flash of rib and now you can see more of them. I didn't want to change her diet right now, but given the rate she is growing larger, she just isn't keeping up with the weight gain and its pulling her down a bit. BLAH! She's going to have alfalfa introduced and gradually take over that awful crappy coastal. 

I didn't get any great pics of her unfortunately, it started raining and she was having none of being outside, lol. Rather a cold, dreary day over in Centex! Here are some pics of her the last couple days. The top are earlier, the bottom are from today!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Such a pretty girl. Her udders are looking so much better than a few weeks ago. She must be so much more comfortable - or at least as comfortable as she can be with all that extra baby weight. I'm excited to see what you get. Still wondering who will "win" this race, Josie or Lilly. Lilly has nothing on Josie for udder, but her tummy is so huge she'll be dragging on the ground if she waits much longer.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Haha, its anyone's game right now! Josie was ballooning out a few weeks ago and has since gotten a lot smaller with some work. I just couldn't stand how out of shape she was getting. :/.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/josie-aqha-buckskin-mare-foaling-thread-110788/

Her last foaling thread!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Aw, that was a cute colt! Are you hoping for a palomino again? I know with Lilly, when it comes down to it, I really don't care what colour the foal is, so long as it's healthy, but secretly I want a tobiano something.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

I would LOVE a buckskin filly. With that being said, I don't really want a chestnut anything, lol. I mostly want a delivery without complications and a healthy foal


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Yeah I'm with you there. I just want everything to go smoothly. I mean, both of our future foals have their coats, so I guess we'll see what we get. Don't you wish they did 3D ultrasound for horses? My sister had it done with her second son late in her 3rd trimester and you could actually see facial features and stuff. Would be neat to see what colours we're getting!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

God she looks just like my trainers made classy but the people she got her from didn't have her papers.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Omg, I wish you could custom order gender, color, conformation, and talent! It'd be awesome to see it in utero and determine it's color for sure! Wish I hadn't missed the sexing dates :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Why am I just seeing this post now? :evil: Im going to be double checking this one! Awesome looking stud, and we already now Josie produces gorgeous foals!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Ty Cs! It might be a while before we see a foal! Her bag has gone down to half of what it was over the past couple days. I didn't get out there in between her 6am check and feeding and midnight tonight. No really noticeable changes although she didn't look big around AT ALL! My bud is on watch so hopefully I'll get a call if she does anything. Looking forward to a good nights sleep!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Josie is at 336 days today! I tested her milk tonight and it was roughly 200 calcium and a high pH. It was still amber colored and somewhat translucent. I think the color is a little more opaque today and it was sticky for the first time! Her bag has gone way down though. I'm not sure if the rest of the edema left or if she decided she was going to have a massive bag and foal early then changed her mind. I didn't stay tonight because she just flat doesn't look ready and I miss my nice, comfy bed, lol. 6 days from her "due date!" I sure hope she starts getting more ready! I'm going off her signs and her milk and may stay home the next couple days as well, if she doesn't look ready. I think I jumped the gun a bit before in my excitement! 

She does have a rougher patch of skin near the back of her bag. Anything I can do for it? Like, is it ok to put some bag balm on it, maybe? Her bag is smaller, but the fluid was extremely easy to express tonight. Its been a bit hard to get anything out for the milk tests, until today. 

She was like her old self today  Had a LOT of fun during turnout and watched avidly as everyone else but her had to work! I laid her down to take a couple pics of the massive belly as well, lol. She was just a munching away on the grass laying down although wasn't very comfortable, so I let her get up when she wanted to. GAH, I JUST CAN'T WAIT FOR HER TO FOAL! I'm just beside myself and spending as much time around the farm as I can so I don't miss it, lol. That includes not running down my phone's battery so its available for pics and video, which I must say, is HARD to stay off of when there isn't anything else to do. Hoping she'll start getting ready pretty quickly and get on the dang baby boat!

Please don't mind her funky stances in the pics! She stands however she's the most comfortable right now and the ground is SUPER uneven out there.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

wow! she is def showing a lot more than with the last foal! she looks great, cant wait to see her baby!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

So here he is! Chestnut colt born on day 348 by Hydrive Cat out of Smart Queen Lena! Definitely didn't get what I ordered, but this colt is GORGEOUS and I'm in love already! He is absolutely curious too and came up to check my face out and eat my nose all by himself! Josie tested the same in her milk test yesterday and didn't show any other signs, so he was unexpected and not found til about 2pm! Love him to pieces! He doesn't have a name yet, I'm still waiting to get to know him a bit! Josie outdid herself this time! This colt is nice, nice, NICE! Deep heartgirth, nice head, nice shoulders, nice bum, nice everything, lol. I might be a bit biased though :wink:. Not sure if he'll be for sale or a keeper at this point. We will see!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

So adorable, but I'm partial to the glow of a nice chestnut


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

awwwww.... adorable! Congrats!!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Very nice! Chestnut is one of my favorite colours and he doesn't change my opinion one bit.  

Josie gives me hope. Lilly is at 347 days today and shows no signs of being imminent, other than her belly has dropped. Maybe she and Josie are in cahoots and being sneaky.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Congrats 
He is beautiful and very nicely put together, Josie is certainly a sneaky mare lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh my! He is gorgeous! Im in love already! Congrats! Way to go Josie!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Ty guys  He is just awesome! Love him to bits!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lovelywhisper (Mar 2, 2014)

Aww he's adorable!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Congrats! He's a little stunner!


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Awww! He will be a looker when he is older if he is anything like his mo and dad! Don't look in my barn if he goes missing....


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Awww he's so cute!! Congrats!


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

Yay!!! Congratulations what a lovely colt. My mum was looking sideways at me as I screamed in joy going she foaled she foaled! I always love a Josie baby. Well done - can't wait too see more pictures of this fellow as he grows. :smile:.


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Beautiful foal!! Keep the pictures coming 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VLBUltraHot (Oct 26, 2013)

Look at that cute little face! What a nice colt. I love him, good job Josie!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank you guys  I'm proud of him!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Well, Riley is 4 days old and just such a hoot! He is a VERY athletic boy and can really get around! Love him to bits already!!! He is very easy to walk up to anywhere and LOVES scratches! He likes to help you find just the right spot!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

More pics! If it dries out more I'll turn them out and hopefully take some better quality pics with my camera instead of my phone! He is such a cutie! Had to include a good one of Josie I happened to snap today. My gorgeous girl! I'm so proud of what she has produced!


----------



## NorthernHorse (Jan 11, 2013)

I love him  love his coloring and his build. I would love to see him in the cutting pen. 

I hope you enjoy this colt, I've only heard great things from hydrive cat's offspring


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank you, NorthernHorse! I'm tickled pink over him already and he hasn't unfolded yet! This guy is truly something else! I'd love to see him shown as well, if I could find the right person! Hopefully he'll have his chance to shine!


----------



## roanypony (Apr 5, 2012)

He is awesome! Look at him already showing off his moves!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Trainer...He is just awesome. Such potential.

Have you notified the stallion owner? What do they think of this little guy?

thoughts on breeding Josie back this year?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

I've notified the stallion owner and he said wait a couple weeks for him to unfold and we will see something special . I'd like to repeat this cross eventually in hopes of a filly. Not sure about breeding this year. Next year I'm planning on catching a special on HF Mobster and breeding Josie to that sexy beast next . Riley will most likely be sold to a show home as I really think he could make a stallion prospect for someone and I'm not in the business of keeping geldings anyways. Really, REALLY excited to hopefully place him in some capable hands.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Well, things have been so busy lately, I haven't uploaded any new pics! Riley is definitely a growing boy! The pics just don't do this boy any justice as to how stout he is already! He is very wide across his shoulders and bum, I just can't wait until he gets older and see what he becomes! I've decided to definitely sell him, but I have no idea how to market him to get him in a definite show home and am also going to wait until he is at least a month old before trying, lol. 

Anyways, the first 4 pics are actual camera shots at 8 days old. He had his first tie session on Easter and boy, he wasn't happy! He was tied a few feet away from his dam and I went and sat in my chair just a few feet away as well. He just couldn't stand it being alone, lol. He has been leading like a broke horse since he was 5 days old . 

The next pic is Riley at 10 days old! I didn't get to take any pics til dark, lol. The last is from today, at 11 days old! He went into the tank for the first time. Love this guy!


----------



## NorthernHorse (Jan 11, 2013)

I love him, He looks like he will grow up to be quite the show stopper. You should have no problems selling him at all


----------

